
Product page for the new Tesla Roadster - nate_martin
https://www.tesla.com/roadster/?new
======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15719262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15719262)

------
matthberg
A duplicate, sorry.

